# onyx vs saphir



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok so i want one of these waxs but which?? Will i notice the difference between the two? Even if you know nothing about waxes does the saphir look that much different compared to onyx??? P.S its on a black TT


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Onyx is good for lighter colours silver , black defo go for saphir or best of show , the saphir will give a better deeper look/shine 8) .


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

You probably won't notice THAT much of a difference between the two, visually.

It's more down to the length of time required before having to wax the car again.

I use Onyx at the moment, which brings out a lovely gloss shine to the car, with a deeper colour on the Amulet Red. But in general it does need re-applying every 2-3 weeks, as a rough guide line :wink:


----------

